
Unshaky: Software attempt to fix “double key press” issue on Butterfly keyboards - yarapavan
https://unshaky.nestederror.com/
======
yarapavan
What is it?

Apple made it difficult to replace only the keyboard and it costs hundreds of
dollars. Unshaky might save your keyboard by dismissing such "second key hits"
(any key presses that occur no later than x milliseconds after the previous
effective one).

Github: [https://github.com/aahung/Unshaky](https://github.com/aahung/Unshaky)

Video walkthrough:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppaeCBLCfu0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppaeCBLCfu0)

